# carbs in egg whites



## r0dxx (Jul 6, 2006)

I have a carton of egg whites I use every morning for breakfast. 

It has a nice 50g of protein, a great way to start off the day with a big bowl of oats and a banana of course! 

Just curious I noticed per serving is 5g protein/1g carb and I have 10 serving (the carton) 

IS this 10g of carbs ok? Where is it coming from, and will this affect anything? Should I count these in my diet?


----------



## assassin (Jul 7, 2006)

lol it's not a 1 gram of carbs .....it's approximatly 1 gram.........i think it's much lower than one gram......that's negligble............egg whites are pure protein......


----------



## cha (Jul 7, 2006)

r0dxx said:
			
		

> I have a carton of egg whites I use every morning for breakfast.
> 
> It has a nice 50g of protein, a great way to start off the day with a big bowl of oats and a banana of course!
> 
> ...



you cook the entire carton every morning?  WOW!    I don't think I could do that.


----------



## leg_press (Jul 7, 2006)

whoa jeez, I feel like I am gonna puke if I have three egg whites with a bowl of oats


----------



## jasone (Jul 7, 2006)

You know there is more than just eggs white in that carton.  Some of these products are high in sodium and other presertatives.  Not sure how effective a protein source this stuff is.  I stick with separation of real eggs.  Anyone else know if egg product is any good?


----------



## GFR (Jul 7, 2006)

Eat real eggs....problem and additives solved.


----------



## 911=InsideJob (Jul 7, 2006)

jasone said:
			
		

> You know there is more than just eggs white in that carton.  Some of these products are high in sodium and other presertatives.  Not sure how effective a protein source this stuff is.  I stick with separation of real eggs.  Anyone else know if egg product is any good?



Yeah, anything out of a box is loaded with preservatives and other chemicals that are bad for ya.  

You should just crack eggs the old fashion way.  And even eat some of the yolks.


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 10, 2006)

leg_press said:
			
		

> whoa jeez, I feel like I am gonna puke if I have three egg whites with a bowl of oats


cough cough pussy...cough sniff





Actually I get that way with tuna out of the can.


----------



## 911=InsideJob (Jul 10, 2006)

The latest studies came out saying that eating the yolk is okay.  So now no one has to put up with eating that egg white only crap.  Yuck!


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 11, 2006)

yippee!


----------



## fufu (Jul 11, 2006)

911=InsideJob said:
			
		

> The latest studies came out saying that eating the yolk is okay.  So now no one has to put up with eating that egg white only crap.  Yuck!



Since when was it not okay? 

I'll have a couple yoke, but if I cook up say 6 whole eggs, that is a ton of fat cals.


----------



## jasone (Jul 11, 2006)

Well, eating the yolk could be bad if you consume 12+ eggs a day, and I do.  By week two I could feel the cholestoral trudging through my veins.  Be careful.


----------

